# Dumpster Diving Diva Scores!!!



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Driving home this afternoon, I look over & caught a glimpse of a pink board sticking it's little head up & out over the big blue container it was being inprisioned in. 
Knowing the fate of this little guy, I rushed home and told hubby, you must help me save this little soul. *Everyone hops in the van* and over to the site we go, kids in tow......To my surprise, lots of little souls needed savin' from their certain demise! I will be building tombstones until Christmas!

Of course my kids thought I was nuts hopping in, but once they say how excited I was, they were more than happy to help mommy load it all in the van!

Anybody need some?????


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Damm good score, some headstones perhaps?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG!!!! your gonna have the biggest graveyard in town!
nice score


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great score.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, that looks like two inch foam for most of it. Have you checked the price on that stuff lately? Might be worth going back to see if there is more.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not sure, but it looks thicker than 2"! Man am I jealous!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good eye there Gru...
looks like you well supplied with paint too!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, what an awesome score! good job on the find. i agree with the others, go back in a few days, see if there is more.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

It was amazing what commercial contractors will throw away. We also pulled out some boards of wood and these really long rails of bendable metal with zig zag metals inbetween. Hubby says they are like rebar that they use in the concrete. I'm thinking "archway" for the cemetery. 
I pulled out just about every piece in there, just left the tiny little pieces, not to mention, had no more room in the van.
I'll be going back quite regularly to see what else I can find. This area is building like 3 commercial buildings in this spot.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hahah wow! Nice find...lucky!!!
I want!!
I found this for free on craigs list today:
http://vancouver.craigslist.org/zip/399743290.html
Too bad I dont own a home I could make this into a mini haunt!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow ! what a find-what can i do with all that foam(musolium)---mmmmm theres some building goin on around here--i need to take a look, i hope they dont give a crap and throw everything out


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

It was just around a construction zone? residential? or a store bin?
Ive been looking for some cause I want to make stones...
I should go hunting


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy Cow Lagru ! You've got yourself some serious foam there, not to mention the rods!!!!!

Good for you - happy prop making!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

wow jackpot!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> It was just around a construction zone? residential? or a store bin?
> Ive been looking for some cause I want to make stones...
> I should go hunting


This was a commercial piece of land and they are building some office buildings.
Not like city/tall urban type, just 4 story tall commercial buildings. This was thrown into one of those blue roll off type garbage containers that they drop off at construction sites for them to throw their junk in......well, not junk, my prop building materials!

I should bake them some cookies and tell them "thank you"!!! LOL
Construction for another building is going up right next to it, I'll be checking back from day to day!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> hahah wow! Nice find...lucky!!!
> I want!!
> I found this for free on craigs list today:
> http://vancouver.craigslist.org/zip/399743290.html
> Too bad I dont own a home I could make this into a mini haunt!


Great Scott! Giving that baby away! God I love people that just don't want things anymore!!!! If this was close to us, I'd be over there with trailer in tow and my hammer!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah what a deal huh. If I had a house Id take it for sure.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Your so lucky, we can't even buy the pink foam here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

blue foam there?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

is there a difference?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Gotta love a great score!

On a more sobering note, I have to remind everyone that in many cases, entering a construction zone, shopping mall, etc. and taking something from a dumpster can be considered theft. Do I consider it theft, heck no, I consider it as saving landfill space, but I'm not the cop who writes you the ticket either.
Also, please be careful for sharp and or other dangerous items that may be hidden from sight in a dumpster, just don't go hopping in. I've seen dumpsters that have had wild animals trapped in them as well. Be careful out there folks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, great score all right! I'd be making 'stones for weeks. Vlad's right about the animals - I opened a dumpster at work once to toss in some stuff and a damn turkey vulture flew out. We used a lot of pork liver for bench tests and he must have gone in there to scarf it and got trapped.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Otaku, that is THE best dumpster diving story I've ever heard. I just wish you were diving instead of throwing out trash. Good that it didn't eat you, though. 

I wish I could find a turkey vulture in a dumpster. Now THAT is a find.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

You should consider talking to some of the people that work there and let them know what you could use. They don't care....they're just throwing it away!! My brother in law redid his whole basement with leftover material!! May even consider giving them a contact phone number when something else comes up!! (The cookies probably wouldn't hurt either!!)


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

...and I actually needed foam this year  But anyway congrats


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Beth said:


> You should consider talking to some of the people that work there and let them know what you could use. They don't care....they're just throwing it away!! My brother in law redid his whole basement with leftover material!! May even consider giving them a contact phone number when something else comes up!! (The cookies probably wouldn't hurt either!!)


Just be sure they don't think you're hitting on them. Be safe, ya know?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe I'll send hubby over there. Let them hit on him!!! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Then he'll look like my avatar!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I got some new office construction going on near me. I should stop by an see if they would mind if I sort their trash. It was that 8ft tall stack of blue styrofoam that caught my eye.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> I got some new office construction going on near me. I should stop by an see if they would mind if I sort their trash. It was that 8ft tall stack of blue styrofoam that caught my eye.


Yeah, I always take a double look when I see their stacks of insulation laying there....bummer that they are actually going to be using it.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I talked to our sanitation engineer here at work Tuesday and asked him if he would keep an eye out for me. I think that since most people ignore him that he may help out!! Cross your fingers!! He really is a nice man!!

As far as someone hitting on ME, I'm not worried........to most men a woman my age isn't existent in their little worlds..............


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

man! that kicks butt! I wish they used 2" stuff down here, but it's so warm you can't even get it without special ordering it... great haul!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Live a year near Chicago.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Your so lucky, we can't even buy the pink foam here.


Neither can we. Only the beaded foam and the 1 inch blue.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Beth said:


> You should consider talking to some of the people that work there and let them know what you could use. They don't care....they're just throwing it away!! My brother in law redid his whole basement with leftover material!! May even consider giving them a contact phone number when something else comes up!! (The cookies probably wouldn't hurt either!!)


Absolutely!
No doubt you could get bigger pieces if you do. I'm sure they broke a lot of that into smaller pieces before they tossed it in.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

What a haul. I am glad for you. There is tons of construction going on around me. I have been drooling about the particle board they have been throwing away. Haven't seen any foam but then again they haven't started with the stucco yet.


----------

